# SILKWORMS AVAILABLE NOW



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

HI, Just wanted to let anyone whos interested know that we now have sikworms availble in five sizes, extra small, small, medium, large and extra large and also the chow. £2.50 per tub of silkworms and that includes delivery anywhere in the UK. Cheers

http://www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk


----------



## uk_yorks (Apr 9, 2005)

What happened to the silkies?


----------



## nosbraindead (Sep 25, 2005)

Is it worthwhile gut-loading the silkies and if so wot's best to feed them on?


----------

